# Looking for links to the list of things to buy....and QUestions...



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

OK so I've been searching and found a few ideas on what to buy but does anyone else have good links??

Also...

How important is the ex-pen? I'm at home a lot. If I'm off on an errand, Winston would go in the crate right?And when I'm home I'll either have him on a leash with me or he'll be in a room with us. Would I need on? If I'm doing something, I could contain him in the laundry room with toys and his crate and kid gate in dooryway.

What brush and comb and shampoo and conditioner? Brands please?

This giggle carrot? Is this the best toy? Where do I buy it? Otherwise is puppy Kong good? Or what's your dog's favorite puppy toy?

Crate? I purchased a nylon collapsible crate. Thought it would be great for camping and travel. Do I also need a wire crate?

We have nail trimmers....what kind of toothpaste and brush??

Pee Pads? If I want to train to go outside, do I need pee pads?

Treats? My breeder uses string cheese....what do you all use?

I'm getting some food from breeder so I'll wait to buy new stuff.

I need a puppy harness. What brand and size did you all get your puppies? When he's old enough, I have a Vera Bradley leash and collar. LOL.

Of course I'm buying a pet basket for my bike. LOL. Any of you have any?

And a life vest for the boat...although I know what I'm getting there.

I bought a cute snuggle cat bed from target today. Love it.

I feel BROKE already! LOL.

FOUND THIS LIST AT YUPPYPUPPY...do I need some of this stuff too?? Ugh..
http://www.yuppypuppyhavanese.com/page0026.html

Trish


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Thank you!!*

And I got the leash idea from you.

I like the sweet potato idea....I'm assuming raw chunks right??

Thanks.

Trisheace:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Trish, I had to laugh reading your post, definite excitement going on&#8230;LOL

Most of the stuff you just mentioned you can buy at www.petedge.com I know there are some other post with other great stores also.

I will say Yes to wire crate if Winston is anything like my two and sounds like some other peoples they like to dig to china in there crate, the wire one will be more sturdy. Don't worry it's the cutest thing when they do this, paws going a mile a min. in the same spot..

I think the laundry room with a gate would be fine, if you have problems you could always run out and get the expen.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Leeann...I laughed when I read my post and thought "Spaz"....*

LOL...

I am very excited but started stressing about all the $$$$ I might be spending if I had to buy everything recommended.

Kim sent me soaped pictures [I added them to his gallery http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v59/TnTWalter/WINSTON/].

I really need to chill out. I'm reading through 'Before & After Getting your Puppy' and thinking....what am I getting myself into??ound:

Trish


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Trish---
I'm getting the biggest kick out of you!:laugh:

I never used or owned an ex-pen.I'm home all the time,so I did what you are suggesting,though I didn't leash him to me.He was confined to the kitchen.I'm sure all those ideas work too,you just have to do what works best for you/your family

The havs like all kinds of toys...try to keep the smaller ones for now,since he is so little.

Make sure you have a chewy bone(nylabone),bully stick or something for him to chew on.

I also never used a harness,but others have.....it's just preference

Most all my supllies I order through Pet Edge.

Hope this helps........


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Neither one of my dogs really liked the giggling veggies(i did though!) nor did they like the kong toys. Tripps favorite toy is a cheap ol' cheesburger. He has tons of toys but thats the ONLY one he plays with.
I would be lost without the ex-pen, but i work out of the home also. There we so many things that i bought that i ended up not using. Treats are just a matter of what your dog likes. I went thru many before i found thinks they liked. I like Les Poochs shampoos & conditioners.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Exciting!!!

well, pee pads...we just old news papers in a plastic box....works perfect too.....

X-pen, it's just a handy thing to have when they're small, it's a safe place, and they've got freedom to move.....

We put the crate in the x-pen with the door open.....

I personally would never give a nylabone, it's artificial, they do chew bits off, to me it's just unnatural.....there are enough mini rawhide or softer toothcleaner bones....I would go for that...

as in toys, bouncy and noisy always does well, did you see my washing-sphere piccies? I don't know if you have them in USA, it's hard plastic sphere with a hole in it...bounces like mad, makes hell of a noise and they can pick it up and carry it around the room,
believe or not but a smelly cotton sock is a great toy too!!! hahaha


oh....did you mention Video camera? Digi-cam? 

The first weeks go sooooo fast...your puppy will grow up so fast.....I still get all warm and fuzzy if I see Sierra's puppy vids!!!

ENJOY!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Trish,

We LOVE our ex-pens. We have three of them. When the girls were puppies and in the potty training mode it was easy use them to block off access to certain areas of the house as the girls became more reliable. When they were very tiny using one was a nice way to keep an eye on them and give them a little place to play and sleep while I was cooking or running the vacuum or other chores were difficult to do with them tethered to me. Now, we use them whenever we travel. 
We use a shorter one to separate the girls when they eat because one is on a diet. We leave the door open and the girls actually go in there to nap or to play. They have the whole house, but they rather like that ex-pen. 

Susan


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

out of the freezer?

Don't they get freeze-burned? Blisters? Skin ripped of because the ice sticks to their skin?

I really find it hard to believe it doesn't harm them............

then again, getting sweet potatoes around here would be the first challenge......

at what temperature is your freezer set?


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

_How important is the ex-pen?_ To me, it's really important.  I bought a plastic play yard from Walmart.com. We keep the puppy's crate and litter box in the ex pen and that's his long-term confinement area. He goes in there when someone isn't watching him really carefully. Both my kitchen and laundry room are large and loaded with woodwork so I don't have a good area to confine him with gates. I also plan to use that pen outside when we're camping. If you're able to watch your pup closely all the time, or willing to leave him in the crate during times that you're not, I wouldn't think you'd need an ex pen.

_What brush and comb and shampoo and conditioner?_ My breeder recommended a small pin brush (her favorites were #1 All Systems, Chris Christensen or Vellus, or the Antistatic Brush from Plush Puppy if you wanted to spend the big bucks), a teflon greyhound comb, a flea comb and a Tangler Wrangler Groomer II comb for de-matting. We bought Coat Handler shampoo and conditioner.

_This giggle carrot? Is this the best toy? Where do I buy it? Otherwise is puppy Kong good? Or what's your dog's favorite puppy toy?_ We have the giggle carrot and our pup likes it, but it's not his favorite. His favorite right now is probably the Kong Wubba. He also likes the Puppy Kong, the Puppy Kong teething sticks, small plush toys with squeakers, and a set of 6 latex toys from Zanies that I bought from pet edge for practically nothing. I did most of my shopping on-line (better prices and selection and any shipping costs were usually offset by the lack of sales tax). I ordered from dog.com, petedge.com and jbpet.com.

_Crate? I purchased a nylon collapsible crate. Thought it would be great for camping and travel. Do I also need a wire crate? _ We have a Petmate Kennel Cab that I'm using at home now and planning to use for camping and travel. I'm going to borrow a wire crate from my BIL to use at home when the little guy gets a bit bigger.

_Pee Pads? If I want to train to go outside, do I need pee pads?_ I wouldn't think so. We use the pads in a litter box and our puppy uses the litter box and goes outside. I wanted to have an indoor alternative and the breeder started him in the litter box so we're continuing that. So far so good!

_Treats? My breeder uses string cheese....what do you all use? _ We've mostly been using kibble as training treats. He's working for his dinner! I tried Charlee Bears and freeze dried liver, but he didn't like them. He likes Kong liver snaps, Kong puppy paste and Purina Pro Plan biscuits. He gets one of those in his Kong toys every day, which keeps him occupied when he's in his crate or ex pen. He also likes cheese, but doesn't get much of it.

_I feel BROKE already!_ I hear you on that one.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow! Alot of questions! lol

*How important is the ex-pen? I'm at home a lot. If I'm off on an errand, Winston would go in the crate right?And when I'm home I'll either have him on a leash with me or he'll be in a room with us. Would I need on? If I'm doing something, I could contain him in the laundry room with toys and his crate and kid gate in dooryway.*

I love the expen! I am home 99% of the time, but I didn't crate train, she sleeps in bed with me. But, it came in really handy for *me*. Unless you want to keep him contained in different rooms, then you probably don't need one.

*What brush and comb and shampoo and conditioner? Brands please*?

I bought an expensive fancy comb and brush, but ended up buying TWO inexpensive ones from Walgreens and thats what I use (she thinks the brush is a toy, so I have the extra one for her to chew on while I brush her! lol) I use Johnson's Baby Shampoo and Pantene Pro V blonde expressions! ound:

*This giggle carrot? Is this the best toy? Where do I buy it? Otherwise is puppy Kong good? Or what's your dog's favorite puppy toy?*

The giggle carrot is GREAT! She loves the veggies. I bought mine on ebay  Several sellers have them. Price around. But she definately prefers SOFT fluffy toys. Nothing rubbery. She likes the rope giraffe too, in fact, she destroyed it and I need a new one.

*Crate? I purchased a nylon collapsible crate. Thought it would be great for camping and travel. Do I also need a wire crate*?

Can't answer this one! I just have a Sherpa for travel.

*We have nail trimmers....what kind of toothpaste and brush*??

I bought an all natural toothpaste for dogs and a small child's toothbrush.

*Pee Pads? If I want to train to go outside, do I need pee pads?*

Hmm...Maybe if you will leave the crate open while you leave him alone? You could put one in the room he is in. Depends on how long he would be alone.

*Treats? My breeder uses string cheese....what do you all use?*

Mosty cheese. But I buy the blocks of cheddar and slice them up! It goes a LONG way! She really doesn't like mozzarella (unless its melted) but loves swiss! go figure! I also buy chicken and beef jerky. She'd do anything for it!

*I'm getting some food from breeder so I'll wait to buy new stuff*.

Mine wouldn't eat the food the breeder fed!! So I bought little Cesars, just so she wouldn't starve. lol

*I need a puppy harness. What brand and size did you all get your puppies? When he's old enough, I have a Vera Bradley leash and collar. LOL.*

I bought one from petsmart, a size S, I think. And one off ebay that had a bumble bee on it. I'll look for the link and send it to you. I also made several harness/dresses for her 

*Of course I'm buying a pet basket for my bike. LOL. Any of you have any?*

No....but I WANT one! Can you recommend one for a beach cruiser? 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, and if you want a Kong toy but find they are TOO big for them when they are wee puppies.....what I did, was put peanut butter in an empty thread spool!

It made a great toy because it rolled around and had the PB in it


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Me again! lol

Here's the harness I recommend for wee pups. I bought an XXS.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Doggles-Dog-Pup...ryZ66783QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

There are some other styles of this soft, plush harness. Just search "doggles harness"

They are great!

Kara


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*You guys are awesome! Thanks for all the tips...*

I have a Schwinn Suburban. I'm hoping this one will fit....

http://www.doolittlespetproducts.com/pe3.html

This one has a cover and they show it with beach bikes... so cute...AND it can be used as pet carrier [has shoulder strap and hand straps]
http://midnightpass.com/sportcruiser.html

I looked into the basket but just doesn't seem as user friendly...it's cute though. Also not sure if would fit my style.

http://www.callingalldogs.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=613

Trish


----------

